# Name for a bakery - I know you've seen it a thousand times, but this one's different! =)



## nicolemarie (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello all!

I am looking to start a bakery that specializes in two quite different areas:


Custom cakes and cupcakes, and other "people" desserts.

Organic and vegetarian dog treats and other retail like collars, clothes, and stuff for dog owners like dog-loving plaques for the home, etc.
 I plan to run the whole show from my home kitchen. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

I'm trying to come up with two good names - something like Divine Delights (which would be the main name) and Doggie Delights or something to that affect. Then I can have two websites - DivineDelights.com, where I'd have the customer choose between going forward for "people" desserts, or go to the DoggieDelights.com site for dog stuff. Obviously both domain names would need to be available (the ones in this example aren't /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif), and the main name would need to be non-restrictive, so it could apply to a dog-centered company and a people-centered company.

Oh, I live in Massachusetts if that helps.

I'd really appreciate any input… Thanks in advance /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## nicolemarie (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh - and I'm not necessarily against having one name for both, I just couldn't think of any name that would sufficiently encompass both aspects of a business like that.

Thanks everyone /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

As you say, lots of people have asked for names of, for example, bakeries, coffee shops etc.  Just do a search on this site and you'll find loads of previous suggestions.  Perhaps one of them would fit the bill?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Paws for Pastry - treats for animals and their humans

sorry it's the only one that comes to mind


----------



## nicolemarie (Dec 2, 2010)

Ishbel - I've been searching, but I haven't been able to find two good names like that for my unique situation.

Gunnar - I do like Paws for Pastry... Very cute /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Thanks for your input!

Does anyone else have any suggestions? I'd love to hear any of them!


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

Pups n' Peeps

Off Leash

Biscuits

All Fours

Bark's

Beg

Bark n' Bite

Bone Apetit

Wags

Pavlov's


----------



## doe965 (Dec 1, 2009)

Personally I love Pups n' Peeps.


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

ChefBazookas' list is awesome-

My vote is for Pavlov's, you might even add in bell- I'm drooling already.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I like "bark and bite" and "pavlov's"  the best of those above

just playing here, some other ideas :

If you had rolls you could also call it "roll over" (ok, groan)

serve milkshakes too and call it "shake"

"gimme your paw" and have a picture of a dog paw holding a cupcake?

or a far fetched reference to sugar and spice (and everything nice) as well as to a particular sweet called petticoat tails (an english bastardization of  petits gateaux tailles):  "puppydog tails"

Maybe you could make a particular cookie shaped like a puppydog tail? 

pupcake?

ok, somebody'd better shut me off....


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I like "All Fours", refers a bit to petit fours. You could combine to "All petit fours".


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ChefBazookas said:


> Pups n' Peeps
> 
> Off Leash
> 
> ...


Bazookas, you have a certain talent with names! Those are all amazing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

_Bazookas, you have a certain talent with names! Those are all amazing. _

Thank you, French Fries. I'm a word-trollop.


----------



## evelle (Dec 1, 2010)

I also like pups n' peeps, and on your website, you could have the links attached to the names, so they can click which part of the site they want to go to. So they can click the pups part for dogs(obviously) and the peeps part for people.


----------



## nicolemarie (Dec 2, 2010)

Quote:


ChefBazookas said:


> Pups n' Peeps
> 
> Off Leash
> 
> ...


*I love Pups n' Peeps and Bone Apetit! Very cute!*


siduri said:


> I like "bark and bite" and "pavlov's" the best of those above
> 
> just playing here, some other ideas :
> 
> ...


*Pupcakes! That is just adorable. Very cute play on words. I LOVE stores that sell things by silly names =)*



(Private User) said:


> I also like pups n' peeps, and on your website, you could have the links attached to the names, so they can click which part of the site they want to go to. So they can click the pups part for dogs(obviously) and the peeps part for people.


*That is EXACTLY what I was thinking! But do you guys think that the cakes and doggie business combined thing will be weird (for the people buying cakes)? *


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

> *That is EXACTLY what I was thinking! But do you guys think that the cakes and doggie business combined thing will be weird (for the people buying cakes)? *


Well, i have to say they don't really go together, and many people would be imagining doggie hairs and doggie pee in the cupcakes and cookies, no matter HOW clean it was. It's a question of association, not a rational reasoning on it, just an impression.

Once i read about a canned soup company that tried to market their soups by giving away free stockings (this was the 50s). It failed miserably because people couldn't help visualizing feet in the soup. So think well about it and do some market research.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

love 'pupcakes'...maybe add a 'barkery'........also, the Dog's Bowl.....you could sell your goodies in little dog bowls(edible maybe?)... or not

woof, woof,

joey


----------



## nicolemarie (Dec 2, 2010)

*Sorry for the super long delay in responding!!! I moved during Christmas - it was NUTS! */img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif



siduri said:


> > *That is EXACTLY what I was thinking! But do you guys think that the cakes and doggie business combined thing will be weird (for the people buying cakes)? *
> 
> 
> Well, i have to say they don't really go together, and many people would be imagining doggie hairs and doggie pee in the cupcakes and cookies, no matter HOW clean it was. It's a question of association, not a rational reasoning on it, just an impression.
> ...


That is a REALLY good point! I never, ever thought about it that way... But you're absolutely right. I'm convinced, I have to choose one, and I'm definitely choosing the doggie treats! Thank you for that advice.


durangojo said:


> love 'pupcakes'...maybe add a 'barkery'........also, the Dog's Bowl.....you could sell your goodies in little dog bowls(edible maybe?)... or not
> 
> woof, woof,
> 
> joey


Barkery!!! Adorable!

The Dog's Bowl Barkery!

Great ideas! Everybody on here had such awesome ideas!!!! I appreciate the help so much!!!


----------

